# Living in the midwest



## samirish (May 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new here and so glad to have found this great forum. I am looking at getting a tortoise in the near future but am still trying to decide on which species would be best for me. The three species I am looking at are 
the marginated tortoise, sulcata or redfoot.

Based on the climate here, which tort would you recommend? Of course the tortoise will be inside for the fall and winter and be outside, weather permitting in the summer. 

I live in Illinois near chicago. I am well aware of how much work is involved with sulcatas due to their size and strength, etc. 

I was at first considering redfoots but have heard they are hard to keep healthy here because of their need for a high humidity level. Then I was considering the marginated as that is what our reptile store has most of. And finally I was considering a sulcata just because I love their outgoing personalities. 

Im trying to make sure the tort is as comfortable as can be in this climate. 

Thanks
Stacey


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 5, 2014)

Hi! I live in Fargo, ND so a similar climate to you...though a bit colder haha. 

I wouldn't do a redfoot. Sulcata would be tricky in our climate, I probably wouldn't do that either. Any of the testudo species would work well for you, like a Marginated. I myself have a Hermann's, which I believe are the most cold tolerant. They can go down to 55*, but anything colder than that, they need to be inside or have a heated house to retreat to. It would be a good idea to have an indoor enclosure and outdoor enclosure set up year round so you're always ready to go for different weather situations. Testudo won't get so big either, which can be nice.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2014)

Hi Stacey, and welcome to the Forum!

You can do it, many people do, but it is difficult to provide for a sulcata during the winter in climates such as yours. Its because they get so darned big. It would be like trying to keep an elephant mentally stimulated in a room the size of a bathroom. Its possible, but you'll be working pretty hard at it.


----------



## Fat Mike (May 25, 2014)

It really depends on how much room you have to offer, inside and out. living in Wisconsin, our torts are only able to be outside for about 5 months so their indoor tables are rather large to accommodate. currently we have 3 Russians and 1 marginated. Russians don't grow very large while marginateds can reach 14''. Sulcatas are the 3rd largest species in the world and will grow upwards of 150lbs so unless you have a lot of extra room, getting one is not a good idea, and frankly, irresponsible. Also, you should look into adopting one rather then getting one from a store. there are many great torts in need of a good home.


----------

